# Game Thread: 1/ 05: Bulls vs. Kings, 7:30 p.m.



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

<object id="W477db65e4ce0bc6a" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/477db65e4ce0bc6a" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/477db65e4ce0bc6a" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>




vs. 




<object id="W477db6a37dbb6a01" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460a8d3cf782d20/477db6a37dbb6a01" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460a8d3cf782d20/477db6a37dbb6a01" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>










That is all.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

if someone could photoshop kirks hair on that little boy that would be great, thanks.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'll be at this one, best seats I've ever been able to get (100 Level, 10 Rows back).

Needless to say, if we lose to this injury-plagued Kings team, I'm gonna break my hand punching something...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> I'll be at this one, best seats I've ever been able to get (100 Level, 10 Rows back).
> 
> Needless to say, if we lose to this injury-plagued Kings team, I'm gonna break my hand punching something...


aw don't hurt yourself, we want to come back in one piece so this place doesn't fall into shambles. plus this place will need all the moderators it can get if they lose to those kings, haha. :biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*01/05: Chicago Bulls vs. Sacramento Kings*

Beeeeet?

(Go Bulls!)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I should have some pictures later, assuming my camera doesn't crap out on me...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Deng is out:



> Luol Deng underwent an MRI of his sore left Achilles' tendon late Friday and is likely to miss Saturday night's game against the Kings with the injury.
> 
> "Lu's a huge part of our team on both ends," interim coach Jim Boylan said. "So if he's out a while, we'll have to make do with whatever we have to as far as a lineup change goes. Without Lu, we're obviously at a disadvantage."A timetable for Deng's absence is expected Saturday. Andres Nocioni, who has endured shooting games of 1 of 11, 2 of 12 and 4 of 13 recently, would replace Deng at small forward.
> 
> ...


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...njury,1,7618621.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> I should have some pictures later, assuming my camera doesn't crap out on me...


cool I can't wait man.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

narek said:


> Deng is out:
> 
> 
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...njury,1,7618621.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


Maybe this means tyrus will get some time on the floor?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3 hours till tip off!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

link 



> Bulls host Kings on Saturday
> 
> Showing signs of improvement under interim coach Jim Boylan, the Chicago Bulls hope to put an end to their decade-long struggles against the Sacramento Kings when the teams meet at the United Center on Saturday (7:30 p.m. CT | WGN | ESPN 1000).
> 
> ...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Abdur-Rahim, Artest, Bibby and Martin are out


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce will start in the place of Deng.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lineups after the commercial break, have fun guys!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Come on Tyrus Thomas have a great game!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Please stand up for the national anthem everyone, hehe.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Pretty good Saxophone solo, I like it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brad Miller v. the Bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls starting lineup:

Noce- SF
Joe Smith- PF
Ben Wallace- C
Duhon- PG
Kirk- SG


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng looking sexy in that suit.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

this is the first time i placed a bet

i put 25 stakes for the bulls

if i lose, does that mean that i wont have anymore stakes and can no longer bet?

and if noone bets for the kings, do i win anything?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> this is the first time i placed a bet
> 
> i put 25 stakes for the bulls
> 
> ...


when you post you get more credits


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus has his usual gray t-shirt on, things are looking good for him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls get the tip, noce hits a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Garcia hits a close 2, noce on D


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich catch and shoot for two, good job!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on duhon, elbow to the face, looked like it hurt


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Salmones


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brad Miller and Joe Smith both miss jumpers


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

lets hope the bulls can win against a d-league team


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce gets fouled and hits another 3, kings miss and noce gets the board, bulls ball and kirk misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller 2 from the top of the key


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith rejected down low


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

another 2 for brad miller... kings 6 bulls 8, noce backs in and gets fouled. 2nd on salmone.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce hits both FT's, kings 6 bulls 10


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith misses a jumper, ben wallace there but he can't grab the board, another turnover by the kings


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce already has 8 points, kings turn the ball over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith misses a jumper, ben wallace there but he can't grab the board, another turnover by the kings, yikes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brad miller a 2, has 6 points. Noce another quick shot. 13 points for him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon with the ball, to kirk, smith, back to kirk, misses a reverse layup, ben wallace saves it out to noce for a three!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brad miller a 2, has 6 points. Noce another quick shot. 13 points for him. Wow. Timeout Kings. kings 8 bulls 15 with 6:52 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Starting five still in for the bulls. Salmons goes out for the kings.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kings ball, garcia out to moore and he misses. kings rebound. joe smith rejects the close shot!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk with the ball, drives, out to duhon, missed 3. smith fails to board. Dante Jones makes a layup on the other end.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls lead by five, kirk now with the fall away jumper for two, up by 7 now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

udrich for 2 and foul, foul on joe smith. ben gordon comes in for duhon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

they make the ft


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk holding the ball way too long, near TO, kirk to smith but smith misses the jam


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings get a layup and another foul. foul on kirk.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings ball garcia a baseline shot for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 15 bulls 17 with 4:40 left after missed kings FT... bulls TO in the meantime


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings ball garcia a baseline shot for two tied at 17, joe smith misses a jumper. kings miss a jumper, kirk the board, noce a miss, moore misses a layup but is fouled by noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah in for Joe Smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 19 bulls -17 3:47 left 9-0 kings run


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce falls down, bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk with it, to noce, noah, to wallace with a miss


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon slips in the corner, foul on garcia


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk on top, to noce, back to kirk for a missed 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 19-17 3:23 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk on top, to noce, back to kirk for a missed 3, you guys have to stop that!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on noah now, kings missed, 2 ft's coming up after the break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus thomas now in the game, randy brown a coach for the kings! :gasp:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

told you tyrus would make it in this one.

moore makes both ft's 

bulls scoreless in last 3 minutes


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich thomas, noah, wallace, gordon

a miss by tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings make a 2 kings 23 - 19 with 2 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah to tyrus for a nice slam! kings TO bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk goes down the floor, eventually a bad pass by kirk to noah and shotclock violation


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo in for Noah, what?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 23- 19 with 1:22 left. kings ball, garcia misses a 2 but gets contact. foul on noah.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo in for Noah, what? wow weird sub. kings make both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings lead by 6 25-19 thabo passes up open 3, gordon is fouled and will go to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 25 - 21 with 1 minute left in the first. gordon makes both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

doobie misses on the drive, tyrus board, kirk misses the shot. thabo the board and saves it. out of bounds on kings. gordon the 3 off the screen off wallace. kings 25 - 24 25 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings a brick off the glass, bulls ball... gordon a missed 3 with 5 seconds left. end of the first.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 25 bulls 24 after 1

nice seeing the young ones playing, cept Gray so far.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

goron has only taken 2 shots, he needs some more action


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah also looked lost out there


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

some hot babes at the United Center tonight. Gray comes in the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls shooting 34% so far


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings with the ball to start off the 2nd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

doobie hits a 3, that wasn't nice, :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 28- 24 dante jones with a foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon, Thabo, Gray, Tyrus and gordon.

GRAY for two and foul! Nice pass by tyrus.

I like. Missed FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kings turn it over, bulls ball 28-26 kings 10:50 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo shoots a 2, hits the board but is saved when he's fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo hits both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings ball tied at 28


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wonderful seeing Thabo tyrus noah and gray getting time


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on ben gordon, first foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 30, garcia misses over tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings ball tied at 28, salmones make a layup for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon alley oop to tyrus!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 30, garcia misses over tyrus, ANOTHER LOB TO TYRUS FROM GORDON!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon 6 assists, doobie a 2 tied at 32 with 9 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon missed baseline jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on thabo, his first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the kings jones misses the first and makes the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, inside to tyrus, barely misses a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice steal by thabo, held by doobie, his second foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 33 bulls 32 commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

8:25 left in the second, kings up by 1


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, throws it out of bounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

that was duhon who threw it out, moore for the slam!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings by 3, bulls ball, in to gray, doubled, out to thabo, misses the jumper, gets his own board and lays it up, has 4 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

moore drives and just throws it out of bounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 35 bulls 34 7:15 left, gray misses a shot, thomas the board and stepped out of bounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller in, kings miss


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon to thabo, missed jumper. gray rebounds and looses it. udrich a layup. chicago ball. 37 - 34 kings with 6:26 left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wallace and smith ready to come in, duhon misses a three, tyrus boards it, another 3 by duhon. over the back foul on Gray, that was ticky tack.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray and Tyrus to the bench, wallace and smith in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus 6 points and 4 boards. Thabo the nice steal and layup! Foul on Brad Miller! 

GO THABO!! :cheers: kings 37 bulls 36 at the commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

See we are down by one, and the bench was just playing. artest is in the house, not beating up fans.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 37


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 37, brad miller tough angle shot missed.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 37 bulls 36 5:52 left. 

Thabo to the line, he makes it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 37, brad miller tough angle shot missed. bulls ball, gordon drains a two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

7 for gordon, kings 37 bulls 39 5:05 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller a bad jumper, good defense by ben wallace, another drained 2 by gordon, he has 9


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls by 4, another missed jumper by the kings, wallace the board. missed runner by duhon. jones a corner 3, missed. kings rebound, doobie hits a trey.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 39 bulls 41 3:34 left. duhon a missed 3, wallace the rebound. smith an open jumper on the ft line. first 2 points for him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The bulls starting lineup is back in, kings ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout kings

bulls 43 kings 39


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3:05 left in the second, bulls 43 kings 39

good bench play by chicago


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ha i'm the only one in the chicago bulls form, great


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

udrich a missed jumper, rebound by big ben, bulls turn it over, kings ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller the putback rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 41 bulls 43 2:24 left

wallace drives into the lane and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wallace the airball FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

misses the second FT, foul on moore, noce to the line now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce makes both ft's kings 41 bulls 45 with 2:19 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller scores and the foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus back in for joe smith, brad miller hits the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I bet KJ is loving this game at the UC


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben wallace is fouled by Garcia


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace misses both FT's, yikes that's bad


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 47 bulls 45, thomas hits a shot, 8 points. tied at 47 with a minute left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Miller hits the three pointer! haha


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 47 bulls 45, thomas hits a shot, 8 points. tied at 47 with a minute left. udrich a missed 3, board to ben wallace. noce finishes a nice dunk!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 47 bulls 49 with 35 seconds left, kings hit a nice 2, go doobie


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon fails to hit the jumper, shot too quickly gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 49 with 8 sec's left and the kings turn it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce shoots a 3 and misses. He might of been fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

god i need some espresso


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce shoots a 3 and misses. He might of been fouled. Ooooh!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Trying to decide if noce was fouled or not.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we're tied and the half should be over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce could get 3 FT's here


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we're tied and the half should be over....


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

it would be a foul on garcia


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we're tied and the half should be over.... zzz


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

that was a very slow release noce, that kings player just ran half way across the court but you let go of the ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce gets 3 FT's! YAY! We can get the lead here before the half.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tied at 49 noce gets 3 ft's...

hits the first

hits the second

(he has 19 points)
kings 49 kings 51

makes the last

21 points for him.

kings 49 bulls 52 at half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

woohoo go bulls!! :clap: half time show. i'll be back.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

so lonely in here


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow Jags are whooping the steelers, anyway, sorry off topic.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls shooting 42% kings are shooting 50%


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The bulls can pull this one out, which is good. At the same time we should be beating them no doubt, but we aren't. 

Kings ball to start the half.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Garcia commits an offensive foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce turnaround waaaaay off


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace reach in, his first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith and noce for the block! hinrich step back missed. udrich BLOCKED by joe smith.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller baseline miss, bulls ball, now a long range jumper missed by smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

moore blocked by noce inside


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

goes inside to joe smith and moore fouls him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith to the line for two

he makes them both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 49 bulls 54 9:42 left. salmones over duhon. goes in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon to noce, and noce steps out of bounds. come on!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on hinrich on the other side


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 51 bulls 54 9:13, udridge for a three! kings 54 bulls 54


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wallace very short on his shot... bad.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

steal by the bulls, kirk on the break and is fouled by udrich


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on hinrich on the other side, kings ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

steal by the bulls, kirk on the break and is fouled by udrich, bulls ball. sloooooooow start. smith finally hits a jumper by the ft line.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 54 bulls 56 8 minutes left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls get the ball, go on the break but noce is fouled by jones, bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce misses a three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller bad lob, 3 second violation on the kings. chicago ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

screen and roll, brad miller for 2, he has 16 points. Kirk on the curl and he hits a jumper for 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith misses a jumper, wallace the board, out to noce for a three. he has 23 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

screen and roll, brad miller for 2, he has 16 points. Kirk on the curl and he hits a jumper for 2. kings 56 bulls 61.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon drives and loses the ball. bad pass. timeout chicago. kings 56 bulls 61 with 6 minutes left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

6:18 left. kings ball.
miller bad jumper doesn't go in. smith the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon drives and loses the ball. bad pass. timeout chicago. kings 56 bulls 61 with 6 minutes left. commercial break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lets go on a run here Bulls!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith 6 points, 5 boards, 3 blocks

bulls shooting 40% kings shooting 48%

gordon comes in the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings ball, jones misses a jumper just inside the arc


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the kings drive on the fast break, ben gordon fouls him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls on offense kirk lob to smith is rejected


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon is trapped and is forced to pass it out. bad turn it over.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the kings drive on the fast break, ben gordon fouls him.

jones to the line and hits only 1, he has 6 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk a step back jumper: kings 59 bulls 63, 4:35 left in 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon is trapped and is forced to pass it out. bad turn it over. ugh. foul on the bulls. kings make both. it's a 2 point game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk a step back jumper: kings 59 bulls 63, 4:35 left in 3rd. Go bulls! Jones baseline shot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls by two. bad shot by gordon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

salmones slashing and he gets 2 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout chicago. tied at 63 with 4 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives and makes a pretty floater


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

missed jumper by the kings. joe smith the board. bulls ball, jones commits a foul on gordon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk has the ball and passes it to gordon in the post and is fouled. moore his third foul. gordon to the line for two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon has 11 points. 

he makes both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings drive and lose the ball to joe smith. gordon has the ball. a few passes and noce hits a nice three. that's his fifth.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 63 bulls 70 2:25 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings nice shot! Hinrich misses a three, wallace rebound, gordon 3 misses. kings ball. offensive foul on salmons. his fourth.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

65-70 bulls with 2:04 left in the third


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus comes in the game for joe smith.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich spinning in the lane it goes in, nice finish to that layup!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus nice save and now a foul on jones


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus misses the first at the line

and hits the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 65 bulls 73 1:35 

kings drive and miss hinrich the board. gordon misses a three.

dante jone a layup, a miss, foul on tyrus thomas though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon to gray, posts up, misses the hook, but tyrus rebounds and gets fouled!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray comes in for ben wallace. jones makes both ft's.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon to gray, posts up, misses the hook, but tyrus rebounds and gets fouled! Nice move and board. Tyrus to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus has 9 points, misses both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 67 bulls 73 50 sec's left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

udrich with the nice shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon double teamed and he loses it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the kings break and foul on tyrus thomas, his second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings make both ft's. just williams. bulls lead by 2 now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk a lob to tyrus to finish, misses, but is fouled by Hawes. his second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus makes the first. 

Duhon in for gordon. 

tyrus makes the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

71 - 75 bulls lead the third is complete.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce has 26 points and has replaced luol deng nicely


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we need to go on a run to start the fourth... we need to pull ahead.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Here comes the 4th quarter. Do your magic gordon! :clap:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, on top by 4. tyrus to gray shoots a hook that's rejected.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hawes misses a jumper, kirk to gordon for an open miss. gordon steps on the line= turnover.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

doobie blocked by noce, foul on noce, his third


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 71 bulls 75 11 minutes left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings miss both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce gets it in the post and he travels


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow three by the kings, duhon right in his face. duhon three in and out.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 76 bulls 75, doobie just hit a two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray awarded two points because of a goaltend.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 76 bulls 77 with 9:35 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

doobie missed floater, tyrus the board. gordon turns the ball over on the fast break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jones in the post blocked by noce, foul on noce also


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 78 bulls 77 8:55 left. gordon misses a three. tyrus thomas is fouled on the kings board though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jones with 14 points, to the line. he makes 1. 

brad miller and joe smith in the game.

jones makes the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 78 bulls 77 8:55 left. gordon misses a three. tyrus thomas is fouled on the kings board though.

kings 78 bulls 77 at the commercial break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon isn't looking very good so far in the fourth.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

these turnovers are just hurting us. i think we need some joe smith jumpers to get us back.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

celtics beat the pistons tonight.

bulls in a dogfight with the injury riddled kings. :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk gordon, thabo, smith and tyrus in the game. Thabo misses a 3, tyrus thomas puts in a 2 from the assist by gordon and he's fouled. moore the foul his fifth.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller fouled by joe smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus 13 points and he makes the ft!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

5/7 shooting for tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller makes both ft's, 18 points for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller fouled by joe smith. kings 78 bulls 80 with 8:09 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 80 bulls 82, foul on kirk hinrich, his third.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller makes both ft's, 18 points for him. Joe smith the jumper! 8 for him!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 80 bulls 82, foul on kirk hinrich, his third. 7:42 left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miller fall away missed, tyrus a great block after another! Kings ball though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus and smith failed to get the board, miller the missed shot and rebound. jumpball!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thabo and tyrus look good tonight


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith gets the tip to thabo. bulls ball. 6:50 left bulls by 2. hinrich makes an open 3! great passing and movement by the bulls! 13 for kirk.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

salmons makes a jumper, delay of warning on the kings.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 85 kings 82. kirk loses the ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

13 to's for each team. kings have the ball, salmons drive makes it and 1.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo's second foul. 84 - 85 bulls with 5:45 left in the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha! Se-fo-lo-sha!


yeaaaaah! :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 84 bulls 85 with 5:50 left. wallace in the game now.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

hawes looks like an absolute bust


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus thomas, wallace, gordon, smith, and kirk all in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Salmons makes the ft' tied at 85.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe smith goes to the hoop and is fouled by brad miller. his third foul. joe smith to the line for 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith ahs 8 points and 7 boards


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith misses the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith makes the second. bulls by 1.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Ballin!!!!!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

good movement by the kings, drive by the kings, tyrus rejected and 24 second violation. WOW TYRUS! 3 blocks for him tonight.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls turnover. Salmons scores a bucket.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus baseline miss kings come up wth it. they miss a pullup jumper with a wallace board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jones just picked up his 5th foul. gordon was driving and now he's going to the line for two.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

my credit has suddenly gone up to 14

hows that? it was 0 a minute ago


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> my credit has suddenly gone up to 14
> 
> hows that? it was 0 a minute ago


posting gives you more credit.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 87 with 4:31 left. gordon makes both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 87 bulls 8, miller for 2 over ben wallace.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Tyrus Is A Baller!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wow that was a crazy series, good rebound by tyrus! miss by joe smith though. kings have it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

udrich misses the layup, good defense by big ben.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls travel.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

15 turnovers for the bulls, not good. we should be beating the kings.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

wallace has 10 bounds

i think hes had at least 10 or more each game since boylan is coach


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> Tyrus Is A Baller!


i agree heheeh, :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 89 bulls 88 with 3:09 left in the game. 

noce back in the game. kirk and gordon in.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i remember i went to the bulls kings game last season

bulls lost by 1 or something

duhon turned it over on the inbounds

i hope we dont have that happen again


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith and wallace already in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings ball, they turn it over on a bad pass.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk has it dribbling, out to smith, nice hook but misses it!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus is in the game, big ben is missing. Tyrus steals the ball but throws it away


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings make a shot and now the score is kings 91 bullls 88 with 2:06 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we can do this chicago bulls!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls have the ball, joe smith with it, kirk a runner and floater. miss. kirk gets the board.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

u see that urlacher commercial? they should change it with lance briggs and dare the dude to steal his money


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives and is fouled. foul on garcia.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

with the game on the line and at least 3 seconds, whatchu look for? im looking for a bg7


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> u see that urlacher commercial? they should change it with lance briggs and dare the dude to steal his money


:lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes the first ft. 

ben wallace comes in for tyrus. 

gordon makes the second. 

kings 91 bulls 90 1:32 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls Three!!!!!!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Holy **** I Think Tyrus Should Be A Part Time Luvabull


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 91 bulls 93 1 minutes left! 

foul on gordon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus had major hops off the bench!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

brad miller goes to the line, he makes both, tied at 93 with 1 mintute left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls shoot, miss, get the board. they reset. gordon drives, misses, wallace board but fails to put it back in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 93 with 23 seconds left in the game. looks like overtime.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

wallace has come up big in the clutch recently

got that huge block against the blazers
i think he had a big block against magic
sunk his ft's against the blazers
and now is coming up with big rebounds

BALLIN!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace has come up big lately, he gets way too much hate around here.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings have the ball, time winding down


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah i dont understand why we should trade him

he hasnt lived up to 60 million but hes at least decent


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

salmon drives in the lane and he travels!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bahahhaha El Oh El At Salmons!!!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ooooo look at those cheerleaders mmm yum


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Gordon time!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i think bulls got some ugly cheerleaders

the one that went to the allstar game is hot but the others are like grammas


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace remains in the game, might not be a good idea if he's fouled, but we shall see


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

here we go


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah Boy
Ben Wallace In The Clutch!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk the inbounds, ben wallace gets the ball, layup, doesn't make it but he's fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

oh great now wallace has got to make a free throw


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

1/1!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace hits a free throw! kings 93 bulls 94 3 seconds left


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

damn missed the 2nd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wallace misses the second. timeout. 2.7 remaining.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

wait kings dude said something to wallace

is he even allowed 2? reminds me of washington clevbeland playoffs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

one last play on defense guys


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wallace Wins It For Us


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

no timeouts left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2.9 seconds left, brad miller blocked by ben wallace! that was a long jumper.

game over.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

they are restraining brad miller, says wallace fouled him.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

wow wallace has been really good lately in the last 2 minutes

and he wins one for us


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace wins this one for us, haters need to shut up


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

people are just jealous that big ben is ballin and theyre not

ballin


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kings 93 bulls 94 

game over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace 1 point in the game, but it happened to be the winning shot. :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls got away with one. that was a foul on duhon. Brad was in the act of shooting and Duhon hit him before the red light went off.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

calls go everyway

some went in kings' favor some in bulls'

that one just went in the last seconds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> Bulls got away with one. that was a foul on duhon. Brad was in the act of shooting and Duhon hit him before the red light went off.


I agree it was a foul on duhon, but yeah, we got away with one. It happens all the time in the NBA, and any sport for that matter


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Bulls got away with one. that was a foul on duhon. Brad was in the act of shooting and Duhon hit him before the red light went off.


Yeah and Brad Miller got a favorable call that led to him tying the game at 93 with 2 free throws. Nocioni stripped him cleanly and the ball went out of bounds off his knee.

So, the favor was returned.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I agree it was a foul on duhon, but yeah, we got away with one. It happens all the time in the NBA, and any sport for that matter


It always seems to happen to Brad Miller though


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Bulls got away with one. that was a foul on duhon. Brad was in the act of shooting and Duhon hit him before the red light went off.


That was incidental contact.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Miller was fouled at the end of the game.

Thems the breaks though, good to get a win.

Wennington on the Bulls radio side have player of the game to Ben Wallace. Laughable. Wennington said "he may have only scored 1 point, but it was the only one that mattered." I like the jolly giant, but that's just silly.

I thought the execution on the final Bulls play was top notch. Boylen said that Gordon was the first option, but they took him out of the play, so Kirk to Ben was the second option. Shocking to see it happen, but it all turned out OK. 

A win is a win, but we should be able to beat a crippled Kings team without all this drama. We nearly lost the game. Knicks are next. .500 is getting closer and closer.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Also, very nice to see Tyrus getting some play and playing well. He should be getting 20 a game, every night.

Too bad Noah got the shaft tonight. As long as Wallace and Smith are getting heavy minutes, its going to be this way.

Once Deng gets back I wonder who gets buried again?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kukoc4ever said:


> Also, very nice to see Tyrus getting some play and playing well. He should be getting 20 a game, every night.
> 
> Too bad Noah got the shaft tonight. As long as Wallace and Smith are getting heavy minutes, its going to be this way.
> 
> Once Deng gets back I wonder who gets buried again?


Omg you're right, Noah just got shafted. I almost forgot about him, lol. It might just be me but he seemed pretty lost against the blazers.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Wennington on the Bulls radio side have player of the game to Ben Wallace. Laughable. Wennington said "he may have only scored 1 point, but it was the only one that mattered." I like the jolly giant, but that's just silly.


In a game where most everyone on the team was shooting well below 50%.... why not give Player of the Game to a defensive guy? He got them stops when needed, and got extra posessions with the 6 offensive boards. 

The block on Miller was a foul. The fact that it isnt called is pertinent. Ben Wallace gets the calls going his way, it's a very important remnant of 3 DPOYs. Hence the #2 NBA ranking in blocks-to-foul ratio. If we have a strong team around him, something like that matters a lot. When we dont have that strong team around him, it's easy to pick on.




And yea we beat a 'crippled' Kings team, but we're without our best player as well.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Impressive and a bit ridiculous that you managed to almost single-handedly have a 22-page game thread. Wow.

Anyhow, who the heck keeps settling these vBookie events? The bets on the Bulls are supposed to lose. That's what the (-7) is for. Yeesh. Anyhow, I'll be back shortly with some pictures I took and some comments and such...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Quick comment on the end of the game: I definitely thought it was a foul, and I had a direct line of sight to it. Haven't seen a video replay yet, but I was 100% sure it was a foul from where I was sitting. The photos I've seen all make it look like a block, but I'll have to see a replay before I confirm myself to be correct...

Anyway, it did balance out because that foul that got called when Miller was stripped never happened. Horrible call.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DengNabbit said:


> why not give Player of the Game to a defensive guy? He got them stops when needed, and got extra posessions with the 6 offensive boards.



B/C Miller lit him up for 22 points, 13 rebounds and 6 assists?


Thank goodness Nocioni dropped 26 points on these clowns with 7-10 shooting or we would be lamenting a loss right now.

Nocioni won player of the game at the arena.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> B/C Miller lit him up for 22 points, 13 rebounds and 6 assists?


You always say this puzzling "lit him up for rebounds" thing. Same with the Howard 22 boards game. 

Do those rebounds indicate something that Ben Wallace did wrong? Offensive rebounds, you'd have a point. But Wallace had 6 of those and Miller 4.

Regarding the points: yeah, you want Miller shooting a bunch. Totally fine with his sub 50% shooting day. Thats how ya beat Sacto, and we did. Dont let em hit 3s. Held them to 93 pts. 

If you win scoring 94 points, YES it's a defensive victory. POG is a defender.



Lately Ben Wallace has been having the kind of games that we wanted when he got here. He's doing what he did in that last year with Detroit. It's time to stop singlehandedly blaming him for all this team's failure. He's a complementary guy, and we need to start giving him something complement.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Soo tonight was ridiculous. I went to the game, and I found out that Kevin Martin wasn't playing. I didnt know. lol. Anyway, the game was sooo much fun, one of the best times i've had at a game. And Benny made a shot, throwing it backwards from half court


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

and apparently Miller's 6 assists are also Wallace's fault too. Miller "lit him up" with that....yeah..oook.

You'll blame Wallace for anything, win or lose. It's clear.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Soo tonight was ridiculous. I went to the game, and I found out that Kevin Martin wasn't playing. I didnt know. lol. Anyway, the game was sooo much fun, one of the best times i've had at a game. And Benny made a shot, throwing it backwards from half court


Do you know who that was working out with him before the game? Unidentified white guy.

We dodged a bullet with that one, actually, as I think he's coming back in their next game...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Impressive and a bit ridiculous that you managed to almost single-handedly have a 22-page game thread. Wow.
> 
> Anyhow, who the heck keeps settling these vBookie events? The bets on the Bulls are supposed to lose. That's what the (-7) is for. Yeesh. Anyhow, I'll be back shortly with some pictures I took and some comments and such...


I settled it, did i do something wrong? haha sorry.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

Only crazy people claim to have seen a UWG.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kukoc4ever said:


> B/C Miller lit him up for 22 points, 13 rebounds and 6 assists?
> 
> 
> Thank goodness Nocioni dropped 26 points on these clowns with 7-10 shooting or we would be lamenting a loss right now.
> ...


Noce showed up for the first, then disappeared. Hardly player of the game.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Thank goodness Nocioni dropped 26 points on these clowns with 7-10 shooting or we would be lamenting a loss right now.
> 
> Nocioni won player of the game at the arena.


Noc was offensively absent in quarter 4, I'll point out. We won with defense, foremost. Assigning a POG doesnt obscure that.

By the way, speaking of absent, Chris Duhon has missed 23 of his last 24 shots. Of course he always escapes your wrath one way or the other, so we can pile on Hinrich and Wallace some more.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)




----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


>


I can almost make out your forehead! :lol:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I can almost make out your forehead! :lol:


Ha - that little bit of forehead to the right of me is my buddy. I'm at least a bit more visible than him.

My pictures should be up in a bit, though I'll say now that most aren't that great. My camera kind of stinks.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Oh, I was wearing the Hinrich jersey tonight by the way. I should have that thread updated soon as well...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Post #6000!










Unidentified white guy is the one running the other way. He had a beard.
































































That last one's Manute Bol. Best I could get.

The Rest - bbfbulls is the password.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures! Manute must have come to see Deng. 

And Wayne made it back from Madison without problems, couldn't tell if he was feeling tired from doing two games in a day or not although he was slouching a little in that picture.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Random thoughts from my night at the United Center that I forgot to put up till now:

- Kevin Martin's on one of my fantasy teams. Absolute stud. When he went down, I saw that the injury time had him coming back more or less right at this game. Saw a report the other day that he'd be back on the 8th, but even so, seeing him warming up before the game gave me the willies thinking he might play and tear us apart. I'm glad he didn't.

- Aaron Gray's a really big dude.

- Definitely a quieter crowd in the 100 level, but the view is incredible. I probably wouldn't have seen that Wallace smacked Miller on the arm at the end in the 300 level, and just being able to see the game up close is so much better. Only complaint I have is that I was kind of behind the backboard, leaving me to have to watch the screen for the most part when they were on the other end of the court. Several times, I got used to leaving my eyes up there and missed plays (including one of the the Thomas alley oops). Great view, though.

- Thabo looked good. His size is definitely an asset on D, it's a shame he hasn't shown much at all offensively (outside of the rare, rare, rare great plays that he made one or two of at the game).

- Wallace is short.

- Manute Bol came in towards the end of the 1st quarter, I think. Would've gotten a better picture if I saw him quicker (and if the usher up there wasn't turning everyone away interested in a picture).

- The Luvabulls are a lot better looking from behind.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

ive been in the 100 once
but i had 300 level tickets
i just squeezed in there and if they'd ask for my ticket, i would act like a foreigner
dude gave up


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> - The Luvabulls are a lot better looking from behind.


:lol: wow


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gotta love going around things that are meant to keep me from accessing this photo:










I have one from a Cubs game a couple years back where it's the opposite - I've got a huge F on my face and my friend's more or less unobstructed...


----------

